# King of the Bay



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

*“The Butch Gunnels”*​ 
*KINGof theBAY III*​ 
Pensacola Bay's Only King Mackerel Tournament​ 
*September 24 - October 30*​ 
*Open Division (Land or Boat)*​ 
*1st $500*​ 

*Entry Fee $25 per angler/$50 per boat*​ 
*Sign Up at*​ 

Hot Spots Bait & Tackle 
211 Gulf Breeze PKWY​ 
Tight Lines Bait 7 Tackle
711 N. Pace Blv.​ 
Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle
825 Gulf Breeze PKWY​ 
Outcast Bait & Tackle
3520 Barrancas Ave.​ 

Rules​ 

1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".​ 

2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.​ 

3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.​ 

4. Fish must be weighed the day it’s caught.​ 

5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner.​ 

6. Fish can be weighed at Gulf Breeze , Outcast and Tight Lines Bait & Tackles​ 

7. No frozen or mutilated fish.​ 

8. Must abide by all state and federal laws.​ 

9. Winner must be willing to go on the "Catchin Fish" Show.​ 

10. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.​


----------

